# Pedal type power amps



## guy in latvia (May 29, 2012)

Hey guys,

looking into a super downsized rig for jamming/small gigs.

Ive got a crapload of pedals I can use as preamps and I would like to add a tiny pedal type of power amp. I've heard or the EHX and the AMT pedals, my main concern is the weight, size and obviously tone! 

Whats out there? Is it loud enough to play with drums/on a small stage (300 people venue)? Do they actually sound good?

Cheers!


----------



## Crewyth (May 29, 2012)

I've also considered getting the EHX Magnum 44 but have been concerned if it's loud enough. Any experiences with full loud metal band? Haven't pulled the trigger on that also because guy from Matrix Amplification wrote on the Fractal board that there is coming a portable version of GM50 at some point. Could be perfect for small pedal based rigs.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 29, 2012)

^Exactly, at the EHX price point, might as well go matrix


----------



## great_kthulu (May 29, 2012)

I have a 44 magnum, which I freaking love! 

here's a vid, its just my halo into a tightmetal into the ehx, into a marshal mg cab.
Edit: Plenty loud for giging, and has a SWEET vintage saturated tone when you crank it.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 29, 2012)

cool stuff! thanks for the info!

Other opinions? What about the AMT stuff?


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (May 30, 2012)

Just tried the 22 Caliber today with a Tech 21 U.S.Steel into an Orange 4x12.
Really loud, but not clean at all, so it didn't play nice with the Tech 21 unfortunately.

Still impressive though, and would probably be useful for non-metal players. If a much cleaner version is made I'm sold!


----------



## great_kthulu (May 30, 2012)

T-e-r-r-y said:


> Just tried the 22 Caliber today with a Tech 21 U.S.Steel into an Orange 4x12.
> Really loud, but not clean at all, so it didn't play nice with the Tech 21 unfortunately.
> 
> Still impressive though, and would probably be useful for non-metal players. If a much cleaner version is made I'm sold!



you may still want to look into the 44 magnum, twice the power, twice the clean headroom. You can get up to gigging levels before breakup really hits.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 30, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> twice the power, twice the clean headroom



That's not really how that works.


----------



## Atomshipped (May 31, 2012)

Is there really anything out there for this kind of thing other than the EHX pedals?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2012)

Atomshipped said:


> Is there really anything out there for this kind of thing other than the EHX pedals?



AMT has their Tube Cake series power amp pedals.


----------



## great_kthulu (May 31, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not really how that works.



all I know is, I can get a lot louder that a 22. caliber before it breaks up


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> all I know is, I can get a lot louder that a 22. caliber before it breaks up



You are getting more headroom, it's just not doubles because the wattage rating has doubled.


----------



## RufusMadore (May 31, 2012)

cool stuff! thanks for the info!


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

The AMT tube cake stuff appears to be 3w, is that usable at all in a jamming situation?

My ENGL e530 preamp has an inbuilt 6w SS power amp, which sounds like total shit, which can get loud enough.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2012)

I doubt it man, 3W is well..3W


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

Well so far it doesn't look good.

Has anyone tried the damn matrix with an analog preamp/pedal? I know the axe-fx and pod users rave about how awesome it is, but how does it fare with non modelers?

I just cant be assed go to play a 30 minute set and ruin my back carrying my 30kg rack (excellent word placement ).


----------



## BabUShka (May 31, 2012)

Crate powerblock! Those are discontinnued, but you might find a used one.
crate powerblock | eBay


Price is nice too.


----------



## guy in latvia (May 31, 2012)

^thanks!

But does it actually sound good?


----------



## BabUShka (May 31, 2012)

To be honest, I haven't got to play one yet. But I've seen many people brag about it. Especially for modelling where transistors aren't an issue. 

I didnt see you were from Latvia.. It seems like you can run it with 120-240V, but do some research before you descide to order from Ebay


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to bust some bubbles but the EHX 44 magnum is only slightly louder than the 22 caliber and depending on whose your drummer even the 44 magnum will not cut it in a ROCK band (I was in a rock band before). So I can only forsee the 44 magnum not being able to cut through much in a metal band. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2012)

BabUShka said:


> Crate powerblock! Those are discontinnued, but you might find a used one.
> crate powerblock | eBay
> 
> 
> Price is nice too.



+1 on this. Big +1.

They're small, but they're FUCKING loud for their size. 150W mono and 75W stereo. 
Not to mention they can be found a bit cheaper then pedal amps.


----------



## wakjob (May 31, 2012)

Hell, for that matter, look at some of the new bass amp heads that have been coming out over the last few years.

Mega wattage, about the size of wireless router.


----------



## Mazzy (May 31, 2012)

I did the EHX 44 Magnum with various pedals in the past and LOVED it. Pedal rigs are so much fun and the 44 magnum ir more than loud enough for any need... it has the volume to jam with a band, maybe not fill a stage but mic it up or go direct for that.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 31, 2012)

+1 for the crate. My other guitarist uses his sometimes to run his Vox Tonelab straight into the effects return, and it sounds great.


----------



## TMM (May 31, 2012)

Man, it's not a pedal, but get a Behringer iNuke 3000. I got one used from GC for $150 - *3000 watts*, 7 lbs, fits in a shallow rack. Done.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (May 31, 2012)

wakjob said:


> Hell, for that matter, look at some of the new bass amp heads that have been coming out over the last few years.
> 
> Mega wattage, about the size of wireless router.



I've seriously considered doing this with a GK MB series head - if the power rating was appropriate could you run a smaller guitar cab (2x12) with one?

That would fit right in my pedal tote bag!


----------



## guy in latvia (Jun 1, 2012)

Obviously volume is a factor, but how do they sound? To my experience a lot of SS power amps sound really muddy and boomy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Obviously volume is a factor, but how do they sound? To my experience a lot of SS power amps sound really muddy and boomy.



Never heard of that problem. SS power amps are supposed to be very transparent compared to tube power amps. But I do see that happening if you crank the volume of a low-wattage one.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 1, 2012)

You could try one of these into the PA or your own powered speaker.

Or get a combo amp.


----------

